
ReCAPTCHA V2 and Invisible ReCAPTCHA for Laravel - enam
https://github.com/anam-hossain/captcha
======
enam
reCAPTCHA V2 and invisible reCAPTCHA package for Laravel users.

[https://github.com/anam-hossain/captcha](https://github.com/anam-
hossain/captcha)

This package comes with a very neat api which is very easy to use. The package
is only developed for Laravel users. In addition, Blade directive is used for
importing reCaptcha front end code.

